# Black baby hatching from egg!



## appliedlips (Sep 30, 2007)

Before anybody gets on my case I only dug it I didn't make it.We recently pulled this one out of a privy filled by 1885 or so.At first it appeared to be another glass or porcelain egg and then Josh hollers up "It's got an a** sticking out the backside"and then upon closer inspection we noticed it was a child hatching from the egg.Head on one side and butt on the other.It wasn't until we got it into the light(we were digging at night)that we noticed the black paint.Boy,how things have changed.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you believe it?


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 30, 2007)

Front side


----------



## otgb (Sep 30, 2007)

that is to funny . i no what they are trying to say but i think i will keep it to my self


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 30, 2007)

ive seen a lot of black american stuff like that dug out of privys, it is very collectable i would love to find pieces like that, good find.

 digger ry


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2007)

Haven't seen that one before. It is one of those things that is probably worth a whole lot more than you would guess.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's one we dug a few months back. A little black boy sitting on the pot! It came out of a huge brickliner. Chris


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris,

   Cool find,here is a similar one I have,it was dug from a newer brickliner also.I think I also remember digging something with a black child being eaten by an alligator but hatching from an egg is just nuts.Thanks for posting,Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 30, 2007)

For the record,I find the message this was meant to send unacceptable,just thought it was a glimpse back to a different time and this is why I shared.Doug


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 30, 2007)

lets just say its not so PC anymore.


----------



## California Dream N (Oct 1, 2007)

While the sentiment behind the "egg baby" may be all Wrong. I love this piece.. I think it is a great addition to any collection. Times have certainly changed but that is what history is all about..Right? Congrats. I am jealous.  [].. Norene


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 1, 2007)

"Notable Quotations from George Santayana
 'Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it.' 
 Life of Reason, Reason in Common Sense, Scribner's, 1905, page 284"


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 1, 2007)

We recently Dug a small childs ABC plate that pictured a black couple and had a typical saying about fruit. But one looking deeper this plates saying was quite raciest. A very odd piece. My digging partner also has a small figurine of a black child screwing a chicken. He dug from a privy many years ago.

 Chris


----------



## tombstone (Oct 1, 2007)

Now there are two pieces begging to be displayed together, a black child screwing a chicken and then a black baby hatching from an egg.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I love those little pieces of Americana, and so do some African American Collectors. I had one that showed a black boy up a palm tree and an alligator standing on the base lookin' up. It was a Florida souvenir that a black lady grabbed up for $$$. Don't sell those things short.


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.Chris,I would trade half of YOUR collection to have the black boy screwing the chicken.Lol.Get a pic if you can,I would love to see it.Doug.


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 2, 2007)

Doug Next time i'm over his house I'll ask him if he can find it again lol. He has alot of stuff lol.

 Chris


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 7, 2007)

Check it out, I dug this yesterday. As soon as I saw the little ass sticking out I knew it was an egg with a baby in it. To bad it was broken. I searched and searched for the other half, but no luck. We did get some decent bottles, but nothing out of the ordinary. Chris


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 7, 2007)

wow thats just incredable i didnt think i would see another one of those anytime soon even tho its broke. Just crazy

 keep on diggin

 digger ry


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, I thought the same thing. The funny thing is this was the first pit I dug after seeing his pics. Who would have thought? The guy I've been digging with has dug this town for thirty years. He said it's fairly common to get things of that nature in this town. He said his best "afrocentric" find was a bisque doll of a black boy eating a big slice of watermelon. It was in really good shape with 90% of the paint being intact. He traded or sold it off a while back. Chris


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 7, 2007)

That's too weird Chris.I've been checking with some collector's of Black Americana and nobody had seen one.Maybe,they all ended up down privies as they are a little offensive.We dug ours in a neighborhood that was predominently black in the late 1800's so I think it got thrown for that reason.Why don't you post a piece of a killer bottle and we can see if this works in reverse.Haha.Hope to see some pics of the bottles you guys dug.Doug


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL. I've got plenty of shard I could post if I thought it would help you dig a whole one! The neighborhood we dug in was and has always been predominatly black. One thing I noticed was how thin the walls of the egg are. Be carefull as to not drop or knock it cause I'm sure it's fragile! I haven't even washed the bottles we got cause they were all duplicates for me. A few decent ss sodas and a hutch was about all that was worth keeping. Chris


----------

